# Harwich - Hoek van Holland



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have just checked the mileages from the Hook to Lake Garda and it is the same as from Calais to Garda. 

Given that TESCO deals are still valid on Stenaline services, may I ask if anyone has any experience of the Harwich - Hook ferries? 

I would use the overnight ferries rather than the HSS. 

The fare quoted for a return, including a cabin each way was £202.00. This compares to an average of £120 for Dover - Calais with P&O and a similar amount on the tunnel. 

Mileage to Harwich is about 60 miles less than to Dover from North Yorkshire. That is not really an issue though. 

I like the ideal of rolling off the ferry early in the morning at the Hook and therefore allowing a mid afternoon arrival into the Strasbourg area. 

Any thoughts or views? 

North Sea Ferry is out of the window due to the non participation in the Tesco offer. 

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Russell - can't comment on the Harwich - Hook ferry, but mourn the loss of the Hull - Zeebrugge crossing with Tesco vouchers. I know it's not really relevant to your situation, but we like the short run home at the end of our hols. so booked Zeebrugge - Hull singles for our way back from our two 6 weeks hols in 2008. June crossing costing about £187 for 2 adults, inside cabin, MH 6.8m long and under 3 m high. The September crossing £159 for same via the Caravan Club. 

Seems the Harwich price is a bit more, but with the vouchers could well be worth it.

We are going to give the Tunnel a go this year in August. I have £30 in deals to collect and will wait until the next vouchers issued in Feb. and hope to have plenty more to cut the cost of the crossing. I always book early - nice to know we will be on our way on a specific date - so I'm a bit neurotic about having the return leg booked, but not the outward journey yet. Hope the prices don't go up too much while I wait for the new vouchers!

Sue


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We always use the Harwich-Hook route. It is 90 miles shorter this side than Calais and 4 miles up the road to my sister from Harwich. There is no HSS on that route anymore and meals with the introduction of the two refurbished and lengthened ferries are no longer included in the fare. The only drawback for us in using the day boats is that you arrive at the Hook just in time to catch the 5pm traffic jam round Rotterdam. However you can overnight on the dock at Parkeston Quay and there is a Morrisons 400 yards or so from the dock. We've never used the night boats but I guess the cabins are pretty standard with the competition.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Harwich to the Hook*

Thanks for the info.

I could do a day crossing on the outward and overnight as you suggest.

I don't really gain anything by going via Harwich other than it makes a change and I love boats!

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russel,

the HSS has indeed been taken off this line, as PhredC has said, so there are only normal ferry boats now. 

I would still recommend the night ferry towards Hoek van Holland: The night ferry from Harwich arrives at 08:15 in Hoek van Holland, so principally just in time for the morning rush hour. However, with the short stretch of the A20 motorway from Hoek to junction "Knooppunt Kethelplein", you should be going against the main stream so there should not be too much traffic in your direction. And until you reach the next potential trouble spot, Antwerp, rush hour will be over. Just make sure that you really take the "Benelux Tunnel" from "Kethelplein" (A4 towards "Pernis"), otherwise you end up right in the city of Rotterdam. 

To my experience the Stena Line's cabins are quite comfortable and food is good. Admittedly I have not been on the Harwich ferries since their refurbishment, but I would guess they have only improved. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Harwich to the Hook*

Thanks for the aditional info Gerhard.

I went on the Harwich ferry years ago on a booze up - out on one ferry and straight back. I believe the ships have been modified since then.

Well I think I shall give it ago on the outbound.

A nice leisurely day drive to Harwich - calling at Stamford for lunch at "The George" and then take a night crossing. Quoted fare is £102.00 including a cabin.

Day 2, on then to Strasbourg via Belgium and Luxembourg, then journey as usual.

Russell


----------

